# ECF Members Choice - Juice of the year: 2014



## Andre (6/1/15)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-ecf-members-choice-juice-year-2014-a-37.html

Bakery-1

Flavor/Votes/Vendor

1. Custards Last Stand/*47*/Nicoticket
2. Grandmas Cinnamon Danish/*37*/Nicoticket
3. Creme Brulee/*35*/Nicoticket
4. Frenilla/*17*/Nicoticket
5. Peanutbutter Cookie/*15*/Nicoticket

Tobacco-2 

1. H1N1 (the Virus)/*131*/Nicoticket
2. Boba's Bounty/*15*/Alien Visions
3. Radioactive/*10*/Nicoticket
4. Brown Bomber/*9*/Dirty Monkey
5. Deadly Sin/*6*/Goodlife Vapor

Menthol-3 

1. Coolcumber Mint/*42*/Nicoticket
2. Bowden's Mate/*5*/Five Pawns
3. Thug Juice/*4*/Mt Baker Vapor
4. Hawksauce/*3*/Mt Baker Vapor
5. Sub Zero/*3*/Halo

Fruit-4 

1. Strawnilla/*67*/Nicoticket
2. Beetleguese/*35*/Nicoticket
3. Gravity/*18*/Nicoticket
4. Hummingbird/*5*/Nicoticket
5. Mothers Milk/*4*/Suicide Bunny
5. Honey Pearry/*4*/The Vapor Chef
5. Zeus Juice/*4*/Zeus Juice


Candy-5 

1. Kringles Curse/*5*/Halo
2. Rainbow Madness/*4*/Bionic Vapor
3. sweet tart/*3*/Alien Vision
4. Butterscotch/*2*/Mt Baker Vapor
4. Bedrock/*2*/Big Red Vapor
4. Powder Keg/*2*/Heathers Heavenly Vapes

Coffee-6 

1. Wakonda/*143*/Nicoticket
2. Mach 10/*7*/ITC Vapes
3. Christys Cappucino/*3*/Alien Visions
4. Grand Reserve/*3*/Phillip Rocke
5. Tie for multiple flavors at* 2* votes each

Beverage/Tea-7

1. Rootbeer Float/*46*/Nicoticket
2. Caramel Pear Black Tea/*7*/Ahlusion
3. Boba Tea/*5*/Ahlusion
4. Drunken Jungle/*4*/Bionic Vapor
5. Tuscan Cocoa/*3*/Heather's Heavenly Vapes
6. Cherry Blossom Tea/*3*/Alice in Vapeland

Best Unique-8 

1. Absolute Creme Brulee/*64*/Nicoticket
2. Roundhouse/*14*/Nicoticket
3. Castle Long/*7*/Five Pawns
4. Home Slice/*4*/Nicoticket
5. Gentleman's Reserve/*3*/The Steam Co
6. VooDoo/*3*/Halo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (6/1/15)

Andre said:


> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-ecf-members-choice-juice-year-2014-a-37.html
> 
> Bakery-1
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing @Andre

Wow! @Kent Brooks dominated the show 

Well done guys!

@ShaneW prepare for an influx of orders


----------



## rogue zombie (6/1/15)

Go Nickoticket. Dominate again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/1/15)

I'll stick to my 'nana cream, thanks for posting @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/1/15)

Nicoticket cleans up again this year. Well done @Kent Brooks


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

@Andre Thanks for posting. Seems Nicoticket has some good stuff


----------



## Marzuq (7/1/15)

thanks @Andre
this is very useful to know


----------



## Silver (7/1/15)

Thanks for sharing @Andre

Wow, Nicoticket doing exceptionally well. Great achievement. Nice to see 5Pawns also mentioned in one or two areas.

But clicking on that link i saw a post or two later, the guy on ECF who ran the survey showed the total number of votes per category. There were about 1,400 votes in total. I was surprised to see some of the juies in 3rd, 4th and 5th place with only 2 to 4 votes.

@Tom, just goes to show, our local survey which you ran so well didnt do so badly afterall, when one considers how much bigger ECF is than ECIGSSA

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## raymond (7/1/15)

@Andre Waar kan mens 100% VG ejuice kry?


----------



## Andre (7/1/15)

raymond said:


> @Andre Waar kan mens 100% VG ejuice kry?


Not many commercial jooses are 100 % VG as VG is not all that good a flavour carrier. However, they say the juices from Alien Visions (Bobas Bounty, etc) are 100 % VG. Those you can get from www.juicyjoes.co.za. The juices from www.cloudflavour.co.za are also very high in VG. I love their Bombies range, but they bring in new juices all the time, so check out what appeals to you.
And if you ask @Oupa at www.vapourmountain.co.za he might make you a 100 VG juice and advise you as to what flavours work best for that.


----------



## rvdwesth (7/1/15)

Awesome - I fell in love with MBV Thug Juice and my wife does MBV Butterscotch exclusively. Have some scary amounts incoming.


----------



## Riddle (7/1/15)

Nicoticket really dominated the show. 
Really need to get me some H1N1 to try.


----------



## ShaneW (8/1/15)

Congrats @Kent Brooks you have shown once again how your Products, Business Acumen and Service are 2nd to none!

Everything of the best for 2015


----------



## raymond (8/1/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Awesome - I fell in love with MBV Thug Juice and my wife does MBV Butterscotch exclusively. Have some scary amounts incoming.


@rvdwesth Do you import your MBV or does someone stock locally? Actually looking for a Thug Juice and a Butterscotch but can't find local stockists!


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

raymond said:


> @rvdwesth Do you import your MBV or does someone stock locally? Actually looking for a Thug Juice and a Butterscotch but can't find local stockists!


@raymond I import directly.
No one locally sells it.
I am more than willing to do a bulk import should there be enough interest, however the ship time is quite long - Waited about 9 weeks for my one batch, the current one is 43 days and went out of customs today so I might have it by Monday. I use USPS (cheapest option)


----------



## raymond (8/1/15)

Damn, So lets see how the interest goes and if you could please keep me posted?

Thanks


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

raymond said:


> Damn, So lets see how the interest goes and if you could please keep me posted?
> 
> Thanks


I will PM you


----------

